# Capecod Snow!!!!!



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it wasent much but its better than rain again. xysport


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

one more


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

How much was that? 2" or so...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;357361 said:


> How much was that? 2" or so...


yep :yow!:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Only about an inch here, still not enough to push for most guys, I saw one church that was plowed, the bank was about 1 foot high, they pushed it all to one side.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I would not have normaly pushed any thing with 2" but I wanted to test out that plow cause I just put it together about a week ago.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i sign up majority of my contracts with plowing at 1 in. Seems we get lots of those 1-2 in storms. Makes me some quick money


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you get any work done with no operator (in the pics)


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

jkitterman;359704 said:


> How do you get any work done with no operator (in the pics)


I installed a remote operator kit.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice setup. Have you repainted that Bob Cat? Looks far too nice to be an original 1981! Its clean  How well does it push that blade? I see skid steers quite a bit bigger than that one around here with the same size blades, and we don't get much for snow... maybe these guys just weren't able to get a bigger blade within budget, i didn't know if there was a reason for the size...
anyway lookin good, hope you get some snow to work that baby in!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I put that size on because I dident think it would push more than a 7.5 because its only got a small ford engine. But yeah it got repainted in nov it wasent to pritty before that.


----------



## STONE SCAPES (Nov 16, 2006)

MAYBE SOME SNOW COMING:bluebounc :bluebounc In attleboro MA i've been shoveling my acct's lol done in 15 min payup . Hey a check is a check payup


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

When did Attleboro get snow?


----------

